# The Brave Adventures of the Duck



## MyThreeSons (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, here is my journal!  Let’s get started on the adventures of Ducky! YAAAYY! Ducky, a betta who always looks for something to fight in his tank, he even challenges his heater! *GASP* but he doesn’t win that battle! 
I got Ducky about 2 months after Mr. Giggles, on February 20, he was in a store (not sure if I can “promote” this store on here or not ). I didn't notice anything at first but then I saw that he was in about an inch of black water with “chunks” of whatever in there. Ducky was also face down in the gunk and shaking erratically/violently! I was horrified, and franticly looked at the other bettas. ALL of them were VERY dirty but not as disgusting as Ducky’s was.

So, my mom was with me as well and she immediately called for someone in the store to help, and then the guy who changes the fish’s water came in about a minute or two and I told him about it (while my mom went to finish shopping since we were in a hurry, but I don’t remember the reason ) and said, “Yep, someone is over feedin’ 'em and then they don’t get cleaned by whoever is helping me.”

And he also said how some people who shop there throw just random stuff in and shake the bettas’ cups, and I thought, ‘_Who would do such a thing?!’_ So, I then asked him to clean Ducky first and he did.

As a quick note: At first I didn't like the guy who changes the water, but he is really nice and he really does care for the bettas and the other fish in the tanks, he has even told me boarder-line horror stories about what the store wants him to do with the fish under certain circumstances, like when the fish in the tanks get sick (like in the case he told me) with ick he’s supposed to take them out of the tank and let them die in a trashcan. But instead he turned up the temp in the tank and put ick meds in, I wouldn’t start with meds myself, but the fish did sound pretty sick and maybe salt would’ve done no good, at least the fish are swimming around and act like nothing was wrong, so hey, it worked that’s the main thing! J

Mom and I looked at each other, and we decided to take Ducky! *GASP*  Me and my mom talked about it in the store and we agreed that if we left Ducky here he would likely die very painfully. We took Ducky thinking he was going to die, but we had to drop by a local pharmacy first, so my mom left me and Ducky in the car, which was still running. But I was not feeling well in the stomach (probably because the stress of Ducky’s situation and eating sausage, bacon, and stale hot dogs, then eating pizza that was burnt isn’t that good of a combination to eat before going out, and no I did NOT eat all of that at one time, it was throughout the day ). I was telling Ducky, who was watching the cars driving on the highway, at least you get to see the world before you die, Big Guy.

But my stomach began to really feel awful like I was going to puke, so I got out of the car, almost feeling like puking on the parking lot ran into the store (where the pharmacy is in), found my mom, who was in a panic now that she saw me without the keys and Ducky. So, she ran back out to the car while I went to the restroom to be sick, but, I couldn’t. So I exited the bathroom and saw my mom again who had Ducky and the keys, and then I was also relieved that the car was there.

So, after that ordeal, we went home, a lot of the trip home seems like a blur after that. I believe my mom told me in the car that since it was so cold she carried Ducky in the store by putting him in her coat and zipping it up until she got back inside the store.

When we got home we took Duck into the house and then carried in the groceries. But when my Dad picked up the cup he said, “he’s dead!” and my heart dropped, he was just alive a little bit ago! So my Dad took him inside, still with the hopes with Ducky still being alive. He got Ducky out the cup with a net (don’t ask me how he did it) but Ducky showed all kinds of life fighting the net but he finally gave in (I know we didn't acclimate him, but at least everything ended well, but all of my other Bettas will be acclimated though).

(We put him in an old ‘tank’ (that wasn’t actually a tank, just a pint of waterL) that Mr. Giggles used to use.)
When Ducky went into the tank (which was empty because I wanted to clean it better w/o any décor or rocks hording parasites on them) he showed all kinds of life, he was fighting himself and the works, in fact he was fighting himself so such we were actually getting very worried about him hurting himself. As he would zip up and down the tank “barking” and just jabbing his nose in the (our) right corner of the “tank” and it was pretty fierce. But me and my mom went back out to buy him a fresh tank. That I would put him into the very next day if he lived…

To be continued but with more Duck and my adventures.J


----------

